# Guys..shave or not shave?



## jinx1966

Just a quick question around who has started adopting metrosexual habits around shaving body parts...?

I do now and then and it feels great...and I think my wife likes it too....

Others?


----------



## Almostrecovered

I asked my wife to shave down there so I did the same since she complied, just makes oral sex more pleasant
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

Ewww no. I trim and cut and it's barely there, but it's there. Without it it's itchy and makes me look like a little girl (Hubs' words). He isn't very hairy, his legs have hair, but his chest doesn't. His pubic area is trimmed, but I like the hair.  I'm not into men shaving body parts....creeps me out especially when the stubble starts rubbin you wrong.


----------



## that_girl

Almostrecovered said:


> I asked my wife to shave down there so I did the same since she complied, just makes oral sex more pleasant
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The one time my hubs and I shaved down there, it was horrible sex!! It was like rug burn, the friction was unreal! LOL

I do shave the underpart, just not the hair in the pubic area. Lord knows i can't walk around scratching myself all day as it grows back in.


----------



## that_girl

michzz said:


> Let men be men and the womens' be women.


:iagree:

Just keep it clean, that's all I ask. Scrub yourself down there...don't just let the soap run down...hahaha no. That doesn't cut it!


----------



## joe kidd

I trim ( her request) but don't shave down there. Did once and the itching was unbearable.


----------



## that_girl

joe kidd said:


> I trim ( her request) but don't shave down there. Did once and the itching was unbearable.


:rofl: Yea. I am a teacher and lemme tell ya, I had to get pretty creative with ways to scratch. :rofl:


----------



## DanF

I trim around the top and shave the base and gonads. You have to keep it up or else it does itch terribly. I shave every day or every other day.


----------



## oneonone

awww, I have asked him to shave or trim, but he won't. He's very hairly all over too. Even back hair. I do trim, but I agree the shaving is too itchy and uncomfortable growing in.


----------



## CoolBreeze10

I trim because my wife doesn't like it hairy down there. I don't like it bald, though. Same with my wife. I like it when she keeps it trimmed and not bald.


----------



## PBear

Before my GF and I had sex the first time, she made a comment to me about how much more the two of us would enjoy her performing oral sex on me if I was shaved. My momma didn't raise too many dummies, so before our first "play date", I shaved around the twig and berries, and trimmed everything else. 

Now, I wouldn't do anything else. Except possibly getting lasered... It takes all of about two minutes in the shower every second day, and I'm good to go. If I go too long without, yes, it does get uncomfortably "stubbly". 

She stays waxed or shaved, and has started a round of laser treatments. I very much prefer that myself. Not because she looks like a young girl, but because oral sex is that much better without the hair.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLucas976

I fully support shaved balls, and trimmed hairs. (if you're a hairy man, it REALLY looks odd to suddenly have a bald spot in the midst of the fur forest)

I hate sticking my face in a jungle.

that being said I make sure to return the favor, without going all 12yr old girl lol.

grooming is important, and i just maintain it every single time I shower. been doing it since 14, so I don't walk around scratching


----------



## Unsure in Seattle

Seems there's a lot of stigma behind shaving anywhere other than your face (not here, but elsewhere).  I don't do it every day or anything, but yeah, I shave my pits when necessary and I generally shave down below, too. Just seems better, more clean to me.


----------



## Married&Confused

started trimming a couple years ago when things got out of hand (hair growing everywhere). feels better.

shaved for surgery a couple of times... way too itchy.


----------



## Grayson

I shave the "twins" and the base, and trim the rest. Wife shaves completely. As others have said, makes oral more enjoyable. Plus, we both seem to enjoy when I shave her.

Back in college, the girlfriend and I both shaved completely once...once. The itching was horrible. But, don't seem to have that problem these days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd

that_girl said:


> :rofl: Yea. I am a teacher and lemme tell ya, I had to get pretty creative with ways to scratch. :rofl:


I had to go to meetings a day or so after. I'm sitting there thinking no one notices me scratching. The owner of the company just asks me what in the hell is wrong with me.... I told him and we all had a good laugh.


----------



## sqazm

I trim, but I don't really know what I'm doing, so I usually have to wait a day or two before it evens itself back out.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Oh jeez who cares?


----------



## heather_wi

He trims it up tight. My request. I mean after all if I get waxed he can at least give it a buzz cut lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson

sqazm said:


> I trim, but I don't really know what I'm doing, so I usually have to wait a day or two before it evens itself back out.


Inexpensive trimmer with a guide will take care of that problem for you.


----------



## SockPuppet

shave... with a razor... on your balls...

I have one of those side burn trimmers I use, leaves a little fuzz on the sack. Wife says if I get rid of the fuzz, I might get a special treat.

Please tell me how you use a razor on the sack? I tried last night, but knicked myself more than once before giving up.


----------



## ren

SockPuppet said:


> shave... with a razor... on your balls...
> 
> I have one of those side burn trimmers I use, leaves a little fuzz on the sack. Wife says if I get rid of the fuzz, I might get a special treat.
> 
> Please tell me how you use a razor on the sack? I tried last night, but knicked myself more than once before giving up.


I have a hard time with the sack too, I can never get it very close and it takes forever. I got lazy about keeping up with the shaving and grew it all back for about two months, until this weekend. The results have convinced me I need to never get lazy again.


----------



## rotor

SockPuppet said:


> shave... with a razor... on your balls...
> 
> I have one of those side burn trimmers I use, leaves a little fuzz on the sack. Wife says if I get rid of the fuzz, I might get a special treat.
> 
> Please tell me how you use a razor on the sack? I tried last night, but knicked myself more than once before giving up.


You might look into a rotary type shaver like the Seiko Cleancut ES412 Personal Shaver. They are bite free and do an excellent job.

Regards,

rotor


----------



## Grayson

SockPuppet said:


> shave... with a razor... on your balls...
> 
> I have one of those side burn trimmers I use, leaves a little fuzz on the sack. Wife says if I get rid of the fuzz, I might get a special treat.
> 
> Please tell me how you use a razor on the sack? I tried last night, but knicked myself more than once before giving up.


I use a Fusion razor, in the shower. First few times, take it slow and easy, make sure not to use dull blades, and always use a good shave gel/cream. If you want to get specialized, Coochie is a good shave gel for the job, designed especially for the pubic area. I've never nicked myself. If you get a regular routine established, the skin will become accustomed to regular shaving, just like your face does. When I do it regularly, it's just an extra minute or two in the shower, although the first few time I took longer, nervous about...you guessed it...nicks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog

I use a Hypertherm HT2000 200amp oxygen injection plasma cutter. Unless the USL Mod 408-4 Q-switched Nd:YAG doped 80KW/2400W output water cooler laser is online and free, then I use that. 

Yeah I'm hardcore.


----------



## Mrs. T

that_girl said:


> :rofl: Yea. I am a teacher and lemme tell ya, I had to get pretty creative with ways to scratch. :rofl:


I love it...:lol: What grade do you teach?


----------



## that_girl

Mrs. T said:


> I love it...:lol: What grade do you teach?


Upper elementary. lol. They notice EVERYTHING.


----------



## PBear

I bought an electric razor designed specifically for "manscaping". It had a foil head for close shaves. Somehow, I managed to draw blood in a number of places the first time I used it, and it was NOT a pleasant experience, although the results justified the effort.

After that, I switched to a blade razor. Every couple days, an extra 3 minutes or so in the shower takes care of business. I can't remember drawing blood in the last six months (knock on wood!), since I switched to a blade. Shaving the boys consists of pulling the skin tight, and shaving away. Not a big deal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whip Morgan

Anyone try the Nair meant for use in the shower?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear

I know some of those types of products are not meant for sensitive areas... Read the label! But if you take one for the team, report back! 

I've also thought of waxing or getting lazered... Wimped out on both so far.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WayTooAverage

Shaving is awesome when both wife and husband do it. Philips used to have a hysterical website dedicated to the subject. I can't find it now.


----------



## SepticChange

When we were dating he would shave on and off. Now he doesn't. It doesn't bother me.


----------



## bobdc

i trim the bushes a little bit. wife likes it. and it made me look a little bigger


----------



## WayTooAverage

Philips used to have a hysterical website with very funny videos on man shaving.


----------



## Erom

PBear said:


> Now, I wouldn't do anything else. Except possibly getting lasered... It takes all of about two minutes in the shower every second day, and I'm good to go. If I go too long without, yes, it does get uncomfortably "stubbly".
> 
> She stays waxed or shaved, and has started a round of laser treatments. I very much prefer that myself. Not because she looks like a young girl, but because oral sex is that much better without the hair.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wish I had the chance for comparison.... I prefer myself completely shaved, and like you said a few minutes in the shower every couple days, ends/eliminate the itches and stubble

If i had the money, I'ld get lasered just to save the time and effort, eventually keeping the hair gone forever


----------



## Runs like Dog

This is not the 70's, people. A little slickness if you please.


----------



## janesmith

hubby JUST started to shave everything and it makes giving blowjobs sooo much better but he doesnt have as much of a "man' smell down there which i liked, so its a trade off


----------



## lonesomegra

For a few years I had a 'Grissly Adams' huge beard, hair everywhere, nose hair, ear hair, bushy back of my neck, back hair, hair on toes, legs, bum, fingers and plenty of pubic hair. Me caveman wife put up with me!

Now I manscape and shave my chest and face more often but only because by doing so I feel as if I am fitter and lighter. Mostly only the face hair bothered the wife and I used it somewhat as a 'contraceptive'. My beard was better than a condom.


----------



## ozwang

got into the gym fair hard and started to get a pretty decent chest and abs so decided to ditch the hair with hair removal cream so I could see the results better. Haven't had hair there since.

As for downstairs, a nice short trim is all a lad needs.


----------



## applelemon

that_girl said:


> Ewww no. I trim and cut and it's barely there, but it's there. Without it it's itchy and makes me look like a little girl (Hubs' words). He isn't very hairy, his legs have hair, but his chest doesn't. His pubic area is trimmed, but I like the hair.  I'm not into men shaving body parts....creeps me out especially when the stubble starts rubbin you wrong.


:iagree:


----------



## nicky1

keep the flora down low and certainly dont let it climb the tree


----------



## applelemon

nicky1 said:


> keep the flora down low and certainly dont let it climb the tree


LMAO :lol: good one


----------



## Kobo

I shave chest and privates. I don't itch when it grows back so there is really no problem. I also match my belt with my shoes, keep my beard trimmed, have a shoe rack with at least 50 shoes(not sneakers), know how to tie a windsor, keep toe nails trimmed, use lotion, and shower everyday(2x). Does that make me metro?


----------



## anotherguy

Kobo said:


> I shave chest and privates. I don't itch when it grows back so there is really no problem. I also match my belt with my shoes, keep my beard trimmed, have a shoe rack with at least 50 shoes(not sneakers), know how to tie a windsor, keep toe nails trimmed, use lotion, and shower everyday(2x). Does that make me metro?


you shave your chest, use lotion and take pride in your 50 pairs of shoes..not to mention being able to dress yourself.

no comment. 











I trim my junk just to keep things neat. Though Im not overly hairy, shaving any 1 (or 2 or 3) places would... I think... look rather silly. What.. a smooth chest but hair on your arms and legs?  Whats the point again?

The Abercrombie culture is so twisted. Grooming is one thing, fighting nature and clingig to some perception of prettiness is another?


----------



## Erom

rotor said:


> You might look into a rotary type shaver like the Seiko Cleancut ES412 Personal Shaver. They are bite free and do an excellent job.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> rotor


I have a rotary type electric one and use it occasionally, but it isn't completely bite free, but use a single or twin blade disposable... It gets used below for a week or so, then up to my face, before I toss it and move on to a fresh one for pubes...


----------



## 7737

Its alot less bover with a hover!

The British readers will understand the above!

I was at the back of the queue when the 'trees' were being handed out... I find that keeping the bushes and foliage round the base of the tree completely cut makes the tree look bigger!

I shave my face in the shower every morning...Fusion + 'sensitive skin' gel...moving 'south' only adds a minute or two. No stubble, no razor burn.... Tree appears bigger, I feel cleaner and more comfortable = win win!


----------



## SecondTimesTheCharm

I shave down there as my wife likes it smooth / hair free and when it starts to grow in, she reminds me to shave. The smoother I am down there, the better the oral sex seems to be, so it is a small price to pay. She is always completely shaved, herself.

I used to shave and then laser my chest, as well, but haven't for the last year or so. The laser seemed to work for awhile but I will need to return and not delay for too long as laser only works on non-gray hairs and I am probably up to 5 - 10% grays now. I used to laser down there, as well, and will do so again when I go back for my chest/shoulders.


----------



## Erom

SecondTimesTheCharm said:


> ... laser only works on non-gray hairs and I am probably up to 5 - 10% grays now. I used to laser down there, as well, and will do so again when I go back for my chest/shoulders.


so laser doesn't work on gray hair? I'm probably looking at 10 - 20% now... including back and shoulders....


----------



## SecondTimesTheCharm

From what I understand, laser only works on non-gray and works best on darker hair (brown or black as opposed to red or blonde). So, if you are approaching 20%, you may want to get in as soon as possible to get it done. Those 20% will always be there, but better to be 80% hair free (or shave just 20%) than to have 100% grays to worry about before you know it.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

Since I started a thread on female pubic shaving several days ago, I feel compelled to answer. 

Because my wife had been reticent to shave, I shaved my balls and trimmed things up just to see how it felt. My wife didn't notice for more than two weeks. Then, she only mentioned it because she had dreamed I shaved them. The image must have entered her subconscious.

Since it isn't an issue for her, I probably won't do it again often.


----------



## Erom

Dr. Rockstar said:


> Because my wife had been reticent to shave, I shaved my balls and trimmed things up just to see how it felt.
> 
> Since it isn't an issue for her, I probably won't do it again often.


since it isn't an issue, it's more "what did you think... did it feel good enough to bother with...."

And if she didn't seem to notice.... she definitely isn't paying enough attention to you.... "might be time to MAKE sure she notices and take it form there"


----------



## bossesgirl26

I keep mineh hairless pretty much all of the time. If i start getting hairy hubby sends me to salon for wax on my girlie and around my bum. tmi. i am just used to it. i like it that way. my hubby says he isnt gonna munch on hair! i put stuff on it daily to keep it smooth too. i like when my hubby rubs across it, it is so smooth. he will just love on it, rub around or smack it if he finds hair on it.


----------



## bubbly girl

I don't want my husband to shave down there. I like it trimmed, but I like the way a man looks with hair. I shave bald because he likes it that way, but I don't think I'd like him shaved.


----------



## Randy52

Being nudists, wife and I both keep well-groomed during the warmer months when we are more likely to be at a clothing-optional beach or club. It varies whether this is just closely trimmed or totally smooth. During the winter we usually just let it grow. Neither of us really has a preference for what style the other may have at any given time. It's ALL good.


----------



## Accipiter777

I dont mind a trim front lawn, but i do like the sidewalks to be cleared.


----------



## curiousfreddie

Years ago I started shaving my armpits for oder reasons. Then my wife and I were watching porn (hetero, gay and lesbian) and she pointed out that the gay guys where completely shaven. I shaved around my penis and we both loved it. I don't shave around my anus but i keep the front clean.


----------



## ninnie

we both keep shaved. Makes oral so much better. we use Bikini Zone soap that helps with razor burn and itching.


----------



## moco82

Have any men tried waxing? If so, what is the experience? I shave fairly regularly, but have been thinking about waxing as a more efficient way of maintenance.


----------



## effess

I trim the pubic hair very close, and shave everything on the base and balls.
My wife prefers that, and thinks big man bushes are gross.


----------



## larry.gray

that_girl said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Just keep it clean, that's all I ask. Scrub yourself down there...don't just let the soap run down...hahaha no. That doesn't cut it!


Washing each other is even more fun and results in a very good clean.


----------



## Drover

I said it before in the other thread. Shaving makes you look like an enormous nine year old.


----------



## mina

OMG - do you even need to ask? PLEASE SHAVE!!  The butt hair is ok to stay if it's not a total forest. Back hair should generally go, too.


----------



## COguy

I don't like my women shaved bald, in fact, I don't like shaving down there at all except to keep the area enclosed.

What I do like is to keep it trimmed. Using like a man's beard trimmer or hair clippers. This keeps the stubble from poking you, the itchiness down, and doesn't have the side effects of bumps or razor burn.

The unfettered bush doesn't bother me from the looks department, but it makes it hard to go down. Either because the hair gets in the way or it gets stuck in your mouth and makes you gag. The last thing I want when my jaw is going numb is to have to make that gurgling/choking sound to try to get a pube off the dangly thing on the back of my throat.

For myself, I do the same, I shave down there with a #1 guard every month or two.


----------

